# Matrimonio appeso ad un filo



## maxnuvole (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ciao a tutti
faccio una doppia premessa: primo non so se ho postato nella sezione giusta, secondo sono un veterano di questo forum essendo stato tradito nel lontano 2007 
Sono sposato da 17 anni e conosco mia moglie da 25 io ho 48 anni e lei 43, abbiamo due figli uno di 13 e l'altro di 11.
Tutti e due lavoriamo e abbiamo una nostra indipendenza economica.
Il nostro è sempre stato un rapporto fatto di alti e bassi, poi nel 2007 (caso strano la crisi del settimo anno...) abbiamo la prima grande crisi dovuta al suo tradimento ovviamente con un suo collega. 
Qui faccio un primo grosso errore e cioè prendermi le colpe del suo tradimento 
Decido di andarmene ma poi un po per i figli e un po perchè comunque vediamo ancora un futuro insieme, dopo circa 8 mesi ritorno a casa e le cose si sistemano.
Non è semplice anche perchè il collega è ancora li fino a quando qualche mese dopo si leva dai ......
Gli anni successivi sono positivi ma poi si ritorna ad alti e bassi dove per bassi vuol dire periodi in cui ci si parla di meno e si sta di meno insieme...
Il nostro rapporto comunque non è mai burrascoso, niente litigi etc.
Arriviamo all'estate 2016 dopo le vacanze ci allontaniamo sempre di più, io faccio poco nulla per ricucire lei idem fino a quando a inizio dicembre mi dice che è veramente stanca di questa storia.
Incominciamo a parlarne più seriamente e la reazione istintiva è quella del riavvicinamento solo che in questo caso lei mi dice che non ha più forze per riprovare ma che allo stesso modo non è sicura di quello che vuole, a paura di stare da sola.
Il nostro rapporto migliora notevolmente, quando torniamo dalle vacanze di Natale le dico chiaramente che dobbiamo trovare un soluzione e che ci sono due strade: o la separazione o il ritrovarsi e trovare nuovi stimoli le mi ripete che non è sicura ma che non vuole ritentare.
Tuttavia la settimana successiva è quella in cui mia moglie mi sta più vicino fino a quando un venerdi sera mentre siamo a letto e parliamo tranquillamente mi dice che si sente "fredda" ma mi vuole un gran bene.
Un po stupito gli chiedo il motivo allora di tanto "amore" in questi giorni e in tutta risposta mi dice che egoisticamente le piaceva la cosa. Lascio cadere il tutto perchè sono le 1,30 e lei mi gira le spalle come se non avesse più voglia di parlare, non senza dirle che mi sarei cercato un altra sistemazione... Mi addormento verso le 4 con un gran "giramento" dovuto soprattutto al fatto che non capivo perchè mi avesse preso in giro in quel modo, che motivo c'era?
E come in tutti gli altri casi, il giorno dopo chi si avvicina prima è proprio lei.
Questa è la mia storia riassunta in poche righe e chiedo a voi come vi comportereste e cosa ne pensate, perchè io francamente non so più cosa pensare tenendo conto che mia moglie si comporta e parla come se non valutasse per nulla l'idea della separazione.
Tanto per farvi un idea nel 2007 i suoi comportamenti verso di me erano completamente opposti rispetto a quelli che sta avendo adesso. A tal proposito telefonini, mail, coputer etc sono stati controllati senza trovare nulla...


Mi rendo conto che nessuno ha la bacchetta magica ma ogni opinione è ben accetta.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> faccio una doppia premessa: primo non so se ho postato nella sezione giusta, secondo sono un veterano di questo forum essendo stato tradito nel lontano 2007
> Sono sposato da 17 anni e conosco mia moglie da 25 io ho 48 anni e lei 43, abbiamo due figli uno di 13 e l'altro di 11.
> Tutti e due lavoriamo e abbiamo una nostra indipendenza economica.
> ...


Ciao..sembra stanca del rapporto ma non mi sembra abbiate in questo momento la tranquillità necessaria per parlarne in modo approfondito 
Lei è  scontenta ma non dice perché  ( non lo ha ben chiaro forse) tu subisci e di riflesso entri in confusione 
Un terapeuta? La butto lì con beneficio del dubbio


----------



## maxnuvole (2 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao..sembra stanca del rapporto ma non mi sembra abbiate in questo momento la tranquillità necessaria per parlarne in modo approfondito
> Lei è  scontenta ma non dice perché  ( non lo ha ben chiaro forse) tu subisci e di riflesso entri in confusione
> Un terapeuta? La butto lì con beneficio del dubbio


Dici bene e stanca come lo sono anche io ma bisogna comunque trovare un soluzione perchè senza fare nulla non si risolve niente. 

Mia moglie sostiene che le sia mancato l'aspetto fisico (non sesso) ma anche lei ha fatto ben poco; sicuramente ci portiamo a casa tutti e due i problemi di lavoro (siamo liberi professionisti entrambi) che sommati ai figli ci ha portato a questa situazione. 

Comunque ho intenzione di chiederle di andare insieme a lei da un terapista considerato che lei già lo frequenta magari ci potrà dare una mano anche solo per lasciarci meglio e più sereni


----------



## perplesso (2 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Dici bene e stanca come lo sono anche io ma bisogna comunque trovare un soluzione perchè senza fare nulla non si risolve niente.
> 
> Mia moglie sostiene che le sia mancato l'aspetto fisico (non sesso) ma anche lei ha fatto ben poco; sicuramente ci portiamo a casa tutti e due i problemi di lavoro (siamo liberi professionisti entrambi) che sommati hai figli ci ha portato a questa situazione.
> 
> Comunque ho intenzione di chiederle di andare insieme a lei da un terapista considerato che lei già lo frequenta magari ci potrà dare una mano anche solo per lasciarci meglio e più sereni


scusami, non ho capito.   se manca l'aspetto fisico, il sesso come fa ad andare bene?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Dici bene e stanca come lo sono anche io ma bisogna comunque trovare un soluzione perchè senza fare nulla non si risolve niente.
> 
> Mia moglie sostiene che le sia mancato l'aspetto fisico (non sesso) ma anche lei ha fatto ben poco; sicuramente ci portiamo a casa tutti e due i problemi di lavoro (siamo liberi professionisti entrambi) che sommati hai figli ci ha portato a questa situazione.
> 
> Comunque ho intenzione di chiederle di andare insieme a lei da un terapista considerato che lei già lo frequenta magari ci potrà dare una mano anche solo per lasciarci meglio e più sereni


Certo fate bene mi sembra l'unico metodo per arrivare al bandolo della matassa o meglio per tentare di arrivarci


----------



## maxnuvole (2 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> scusami, non ho capito.   se manca l'aspetto fisico, il sesso come fa ad andare bene?


Forse mi sono espresso male io con aspetto fisico intendevo dire ad esempio un abbraccio, una carezza etc... non l'aspetto esteriore


----------



## perplesso (2 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Forse mi sono espresso male io con aspetto fisico intendevo dire ad esempio un abbraccio, una carezza etc... non l'aspetto esteriore


cioè n0on vi abbracciate, non vi baciate, non vi coccolate,etcc.....?


----------



## Piperita (2 Febbraio 2017)

Dico ciò che penso.
Quando una donna dice che è stanca significa che non ama più e non credo si possa fare molto.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Forse mi sono espresso male io con aspetto fisico intendevo dire ad esempio un abbraccio, una carezza etc... non l'aspetto esteriore





perplesso ha detto:


> cioè n0on vi abbracciate, non vi baciate, non vi coccolate,etcc.....?


Ci sta perplesso...fisicita' nel sesso ma poi ignorarsi nel resto del tempo senza gesti affettuosi
Capita anche spesso


----------



## maxnuvole (2 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> cioè n0on vi abbracciate, non vi baciate, non vi coccolate,etcc.....?


Nei momenti in cui potevamo, e cioè a letto prima di andare a dormire, perchè per il resto si faceva molta fatica a vedersi


----------



## maxnuvole (2 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Dico ciò che penso.
> Quando una donna dice che è stanca significa che non ama più e non credo si possa fare molto.


Brava! Ma allora mi chiedo che senso ha allungare l'agonia...


----------



## Piperita (2 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Brava! Ma allora mi chiedo che senso ha allungare l'agonia...


Ha solo paura di restare sola...credo lo abbia anche detto


----------



## maxnuvole (2 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ha solo paura di restare sola...credo lo abbia anche detto


Quindi le manca il coraggio di chiudere. La soluzione quale sarebbe? aspettare che arrivi il terzo incomodo per poi avere il coraggio? Mamma mia che tristezza!!! Voi cosa fareste al posto mio?


----------



## Piperita (2 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Quindi le manca il coraggio di chiudere. La soluzione quale sarebbe? aspettare che arrivi il terzo incomodo per poi avere il coraggio? Mamma mia che tristezza!!! Voi cosa fareste al posto mio?


Non posso mettermi al tuo posto perché sono più vicina al posto di tua moglie.

Non sempre si tratta di terzo incomodo, a volte è solo voglia di cambiare vita


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Quindi le manca il coraggio di chiudere. La soluzione quale sarebbe? aspettare che arrivi il terzo incomodo per poi avere il coraggio? Mamma mia che tristezza!!! Voi cosa fareste al posto mio?


Io credo che ci si possa ritrovare se si vuole.
Una terapia di coppia è utile.


----------



## Homer (2 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Quindi le manca il coraggio di chiudere. La soluzione quale sarebbe? *aspettare che arrivi il terzo incomodo per poi avere il coraggio?* Mamma mia che tristezza!!! Voi cosa fareste al posto mio?


Alle volte è la panacea a tutti i mali...


----------



## maxnuvole (2 Febbraio 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> Alle volte è la panacea a tutti i mali...


Sarebbe la cosa peggiore perchè poi da una separazione civile si paserebbe ad una separazione "incivile"  e francamente non ne avrei tanta voglia.


----------



## Homer (2 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Sarebbe la cosa peggiore perchè poi da una separazione civile si paserebbe ad una separazione "incivile"  e francamente non ne avrei tanta voglia.


Ho omesso di dire che, naturalmente, l'altro non lo debba mai sapere..


----------



## iosolo (2 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Sarebbe la cosa peggiore perchè poi da una separazione civile si paserebbe ad una separazione "incivile"  e francamente non ne avrei tanta voglia.


Ma tu cosa vuoi?

Lei non vuole rimanere sola?! Ma tu?


----------



## maxnuvole (2 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa vuoi?
> 
> Lei non vuole rimanere sola?! Ma tu?


Nemmeno io ovviamente. Ma non ho nemmeno voglia di trascinare il nostro rapporto in un vicolo cieco. Perché poi come ho già si finisce male

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ovviamente. Ma non ho nemmeno voglia di trascinare il nostro rapporto in un vicolo cieco. Perché poi come ho già si finisce male
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


I figli quanti anni hanno?


----------



## maxnuvole (2 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli quanti anni hanno?


L'età peggiore e cioè quella dell'adolescenza (13 e 12). Per loro sarebbe un fulmine a ciel sereno...non so neanche se un bene o un male

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> L'età peggiore e cioè quella dell'adolescenza (13 e 12). Per loro sarebbe un fulmine a ciel sereno...non so neanche se un bene o un male
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


È l'età in cui si staccano. 
Se pianificate di separarvi in un paio d'anni saranno in tutt'altre faccende affaccendati.


----------



## maxnuvole (3 Febbraio 2017)

Ma stamattina ho coniato un nuovo modo dire sul matrimonio: a tempo determinato. Cioè viene prorogato in base alle scadenze  
Francamente non so più cosa pensare, ieri sera mi ha detto che ha confermato che ci siamo.x il pranzo "famigliare" del 26, manca quasi 1 mese...andiamo avanti così fino a quando?
Oggi cercherò di essere propositivo e le chiederò se è disponibile a vedersi con uno specialista, probabilmente in questo modo riuscirò a capire un po' meglio le sue intenzioni senza generare inutili tensioni

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Ma stamattina ho coniato un nuovo modo dire sul matrimonio: a tempo determinato. Cioè viene prorogato in base alle scadenze
> Francamente non so più cosa pensare, ieri sera mi ha detto che ha confermato che ci siamo.x il pranzo "famigliare" del 26, manca quasi 1 mese...andiamo avanti così fino a quando?
> Oggi cercherò di essere propositivo e le chiederò se è disponibile a vedersi con uno specialista, probabilmente in questo modo riuscirò a capire un po' meglio le sue intenzioni senza generare inutili tensioni
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


come un classico contratto a termine che poi puoi prorogare 
Il nuovo ( modo di vivere i rapporti)  Che avanza


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Ma stamattina ho coniato un nuovo modo dire sul matrimonio: a tempo determinato. Cioè viene prorogato in base alle scadenze
> Francamente non so più cosa pensare, ieri sera mi ha detto che ha confermato che ci siamo.x il pranzo "famigliare" del 26, manca quasi 1 mese...andiamo avanti così fino a quando?
> Oggi cercherò di essere propositivo e le chiederò se è disponibile a vedersi con uno specialista, probabilmente in questo modo riuscirò a capire un po' meglio le sue intenzioni senza generare inutili tensioni
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Nel frattempo fate sesso?


----------



## maxnuvole (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel frattempo fate sesso?


Ovviamente no, in questi giorni complici un po di cose non ha nemmeno slanci di affetto 
Devo dire che è dura!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Ovviamente no, in questi giorni complici un po di cose non ha nemmeno slanci di affetto
> Devo dire che è dura!


Lo sai che costituirebbe la base per ripartire, vero?


----------



## iosolo (3 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Ovviamente no, in questi giorni complici un po di cose non ha nemmeno slanci di affetto
> Devo dire che è dura!


Forse lei ha solo manifestato il suo bisogno di un nuovo slancio. 

Però mi sembra che anche a te questo slancio manchi, giusto. 
Lei ha dato voce al problema.


----------



## maxnuvole (3 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Forse lei ha solo manifestato il suo bisogno di un nuovo slancio.
> 
> Però mi sembra che anche a te questo slancio manchi, giusto.
> Lei ha dato voce al problema.


No tutt'altro non mi manca lo slancio, sono io che la cerco ma non trovo risposta.
Ovviamente ogni tanto mi passa la voglia (credo sia normale) ma poi mi rituffo


----------



## maxnuvole (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sai che costituirebbe la base per ripartire, vero?


Lo so e la cosa mi preoccupa ma cosa devo fare? La mia grossa paura e di fare qualcosa di cui potrei pentirmi.
Andare via adesso potrebbe essere sbagliato perchè magari lei ha bisogno di tempo e conforme.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Lo so e la cosa mi preoccupa ma cosa devo fare? La mia grossa paura e di fare qualcosa di cui potrei pentirmi.
> Andare via adesso potrebbe essere sbagliato perchè magari lei ha bisogno di tempo e conforme.


Devi fare solo quello che ti senti.:up:


----------



## maxnuvole (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devi fare solo quello che ti senti.:up:


Fondamentalmente non mi sento di andarmene però in qualche momento l'idea mi prende anche solo per mettere un punto da qualche parte.
Questo tipo di rapporto inevitabilmente ci porta dritti ad un brutto epilogo. Avessi almeno da parte sua qualche cenno di ripresa, di visione futura, di affetto....


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Fondamentalmente non mi sento di andarmene però in qualche momento l'idea mi prende anche solo per mettere un punto da qualche parte.
> Questo tipo di rapporto inevitabilmente ci porta dritti ad un brutto epilogo. Avessi almeno da parte sua qualche cenno di ripresa, di visione futura, di affetto....


Sei certo che non stia mascherando una fase depressiva?


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> C.
> Il nostro è sempre stato un rapporto fatto di alti e bassi



Credo che tu ti sia già dato una risposta.
Lei è così, tu sei così.
Non dare eccessivo peso ai bassi, nulla si risolve appesantendo la gravità presunta del problema.
Se c'è un problema.
Passa oltre, dedicati ad altro.
La passione è finita come sempre e da tanti anni, ma rimane quell'insoddisfazione ad accettare che la vita sia un lungo fiume tranquillo dove sembra non accadere niente.
Tu vedi un'alternativa a questa coppia?
Se sì e ti pare afferrabile e auspicabile perseguila.
Altrimenti accontentati dei suoi bassi, attendendo il prossimo alto.
La donna è mobile.
Non inseguire la piuma al vento, tanto prima o poi cade.


----------



## maxnuvole (3 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che tu ti sia già dato una risposta.
> Lei è così, tu sei così.
> Non dare eccessivo peso ai bassi, nulla si risolve appesantendo la gravità presunta del problema.
> Se c'è un problema.
> ...


Bella quella frase racchiude un po' sia il mio che il pensiero di mia moglie. Non vedo alternativa alla nostra coppia e secondo me nemmeno lei ma credo che il suo modo di fare sia più dettato dal fatto di poter sperare in qualcosa di diverso ma che in realtà non vede e non crede. 
Ci può essere anche, e qui rispondo a Brunetta, una forma non di depressione ma di evidente debolezza mentale: fa fatica ad alzarsi al mattino, riposa male, ha alti e bassi anche durante la giornata e non ultimo sta andando da una psicologa. Non è una che si gira i pollici anzi è una tosta. 
E' evidente che ha troppi pensieri per la testa in questo momento, e io mi sento che non è il momento di appesantirla.


----------



## flower7700 (3 Febbraio 2017)

Non hai mai pensato che lei potrebbe essere in crisi perché ha conosciuto qualcun'altro?


----------



## maxnuvole (3 Febbraio 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non hai mai pensato che lei potrebbe essere in crisi perché ha conosciuto qualcun'altro?


Sinceramente no, anche se potrebbe essere una ipotesi, tuttavia tenderei ad escluderla perchè tutto fa presupporre che non sia questo il problema.
Poi magari hai ragione tu, ma ho provato a cercare dappertutto e non c'è traccia di niente. 10 anni fa già solo i suoi comportamenti ancor prima che la scoprissi erano completamente differenti..


----------



## Piperita (3 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Sinceramente no, anche se potrebbe essere una ipotesi, tuttavia tenderei ad escluderla perchè tutto fa presupporre che non sia questo il problema.
> Poi magari hai ragione tu, ma ho provato a cercare dappertutto e non c'è traccia di niente. 10 anni fa già solo i suoi comportamenti ancor prima che la scoprissi erano completamente differenti..


Quindi hai fatto delle supposizioni...cioè?


----------



## maxnuvole (3 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quindi hai fatto delle supposizioni...cioè?


Non riesco a seguirti perdonami. 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Bella quella frase racchiude un po' sia il mio che il pensiero di mia moglie. Non vedo alternativa alla nostra coppia e secondo me nemmeno lei ma credo che il suo modo di fare sia più dettato dal fatto di poter sperare in qualcosa di diverso ma che in realtà non vede e non crede.
> Ci può essere anche, e qui rispondo a Brunetta, una forma non di depressione ma di evidente debolezza mentale: fa fatica ad alzarsi al mattino, riposa male, ha alti e bassi anche durante la giornata e non ultimo sta andando da una psicologa. Non è una che si gira i pollici anzi è una tosta.
> E' evidente che ha troppi pensieri per la testa in questo momento, e io mi sento che non è il momento di appesantirla.


Ha fatto i controlli tiroidei?


----------



## maxnuvole (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha fatto i controlli tiroidei?


No, tuttavia adesso che mi ci fai pensare sua mamma ha avuto parecchi problemi con la tiroide. 
Domanda da ignorante: che relazione ci può essere tra la tiroide e i suoi "pensieri"?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> No, tuttavia adesso che mi ci fai pensare sua mamma ha avuto parecchi problemi con la tiroide.
> Domanda da ignorante: che relazione ci può essere tra la tiroide e i suoi "pensieri"?


L'ipotiroidismo dà stanchezza, abulia, disturbi del sonno, calo del desiderio...


----------



## maxnuvole (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ipotiroidismo dà stanchezza, abulia, disturbi del sonno, calo del desiderio...


Ok grazie delle info


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Ok grazie delle info


Prima di decidere che è finito l'amore o che la vita è insignificante...meglio controllare di stare bene


----------



## trilobita (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ipotiroidismo dà stanchezza, abulia, disturbi del sonno, calo del desiderio...


Credo di dover far vedere anche la mia di tiroide,allora.....


----------



## Piperita (3 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Non riesco a seguirti perdonami.
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Hai scritto che tutto fa presupporre che il problema non sia dovuto al fatto che tua moglie abbia incontrato un altro...e allora cosa pensi che sia?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo di dover far vedere anche la mia di tiroide,allora.....


Ha un'altissima incidenza.


----------



## maxnuvole (4 Febbraio 2017)

È finita.
Ieri sera ci siamo parlati in modo tranquillo e sereno.
Le ho chiesto se pensava che uno specialista potesse aiutarci e mi ha detto di no perché non vuole più ricominciare. Una chiusura netta con delle crepe come ad esempio "mi sto autoconvincendo che non voglio cambiare idea" oppure quando si parlava di dove dovessi prendere in affitto la casa dicendomi "non mi mollare perché ho paura"
Le ragioni sono inputabili tra l'altro ad alcune mie mancanze affettive e che adesso sono diventate importanti.
Mi ha anche detto che questo salto nel buio potrebbe essere un grande errore, perché il rischio grosso è di rimanere sola.
Siamo tutti e due frastornati, personalmente in questo momento sono a pezzi, e penso che ci vorrà veramente tanto tempo prima di risollevarmi anche se non è stato un fulmine a ciel sereno.


Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> È finita.
> Ieri sera ci siamo parlati in modo tranquillo e sereno.
> Le ho chiesto se pensava che uno specialista potesse aiutarci e mi ha detto di no perché non vuole più ricominciare. Una chiusura netta con delle crepe come ad esempio "mi sto autoconvincendo che non voglio cambiare idea" oppure quando si parlava di dove dovessi prendere in affitto la casa dicendomi "non mi mollare perché ho paura"
> Le ragioni sono inputabili tra l'altro ad alcune mie mancanze affettive e che adesso sono diventate importanti.
> ...


Cavolo...mi dispiace...

E' una discussione chiusa, o è una richiesta di apertura mascherata secondo te?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> È finita.
> Ieri sera ci siamo parlati in modo tranquillo e sereno.
> Le ho chiesto se pensava che uno specialista potesse aiutarci e mi ha detto di no perché non vuole più ricominciare. Una chiusura netta con delle crepe come ad esempio "mi sto autoconvincendo che non voglio cambiare idea" oppure quando si parlava di dove dovessi prendere in affitto la casa dicendomi "non mi mollare perché ho paura"
> Le ragioni sono inputabili tra l'altro ad alcune mie mancanze affettive e che adesso sono diventate importanti.
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> Cavolo...mi dispiace...
> 
> E' una discussione chiusa, o è una richiesta di apertura mascherata secondo te?


Io l'ho interpretata come una richiesta disperata di amore.


----------



## trilobita (4 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> È finita.
> Ieri sera ci siamo parlati in modo tranquillo e sereno.
> Le ho chiesto se pensava che uno specialista potesse aiutarci e mi ha detto di no perché non vuole più ricominciare. Una chiusura netta con delle crepe come ad esempio "mi sto autoconvincendo che non voglio cambiare idea" oppure quando si parlava di dove dovessi prendere in affitto la casa dicendomi "non mi mollare perché ho paura"
> Le ragioni sono inputabili tra l'altro ad alcune mie mancanze affettive e che adesso sono diventate importanti.
> ...


Mi spiace,Max,ti sono vicino,anche se non mi è chiarissimo questo post.
È finita,ok,ma lei non vuole vi separiate o solo che tu te ne vada?


----------



## maxnuvole (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l'ho interpretata come una richiesta disperata di amore.


No ragazze x favore non mi create di nuovo confusione  
Mi è sembrata molto convinta questa volta, poi vabbe lasciamo stare che oggi sembravamo due innamorati....25 anni insieme non si cancellano in una sera.
Negli ultimi giorni era diventata ancora più fredda, a questo punto credo proprio una sua difesa per convincersi di quel che sta facendo.
Ad onor del vero mi ha anche detto che il mio comportamento di questi giorni (niente di trascendetale) non lha aiutata...anzi

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## maxnuvole (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi spiace,Max,ti sono vicino,anche se non mi è chiarissimo questo post.
> È finita,ok,ma lei non vuole vi separiate o solo che tu te ne vada?


Di questa cosa non abbiamo ancora parlato...credo sia presto.
Tanto lei è avvocato [emoji2] [emoji2] 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> No ragazze x favore non mi create di nuovo confusione
> Mi è sembrata molto convinta questa volta, poi vabbe lasciamo stare che oggi sembravamo due innamorati....25 anni insieme non si cancellano in una sera.
> Negli ultimi giorni era diventata ancora più fredda, a questo punto credo proprio una sua difesa per convincersi di quel che sta facendo.
> Ad onor del vero mi ha anche detto che il mio comportamento di questi giorni (niente di trascendetale) non lha aiutata...anzi
> ...


Mi sembrate entrambi in piena confusione, frastornati


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> No ragazze x favore non mi create di nuovo confusione
> Mi è sembrata molto convinta questa volta, poi vabbe lasciamo stare che oggi sembravamo due innamorati....25 anni insieme non si cancellano in una sera.
> Negli ultimi giorni era diventata ancora più fredda, a questo punto credo proprio una sua difesa per convincersi di quel che sta facendo.
> Ad onor del vero mi ha anche detto che il mio comportamento di questi giorni (niente di trascendetale) non lha aiutata...anzi
> ...


L'intenzione non è farti confusione....perdonami 

Ma quello che hai raccontato è confuso di suo. E immagino lo sia anche tu. E probabilmente anche lei. 

Di mio, in quello stato che descrivi ho sempre ritenuto meglio attendere..che tanto non è un mese in più o in meno a fare la differenza, e chiarire ogni punto e ogni dubbio. 

Più che altro per poter andare senza lasciar sospesi.

Fare le cose con calma, senza ansia di trovare una soluzione...in una situazione in cui una vera e propria soluzione non c'è. 

Tu senti che non ci sono sospesi? Da parte tua intendo.


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l'ho interpretata come una richiesta disperata di amore.


E' venuto anche a me il dubbio, per questo ho chiesto...

però, se così fosse...due calci in culo non le farebbero male eh...giusto per riprendere l'equilibrio!! 

Che la confusione la capisco, ma sti cazzi però...questa (se fosse così) è tipo il bambino che siccome non lo ascolti al primo colpo urla ancora più forte in un crescendo fino a farsi andar via la voce...


----------



## maxnuvole (4 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'intenzione non è farti confusione....perdonami
> 
> Ma quello che hai raccontato è confuso di suo. E immagino lo sia anche tu. E probabilmente anche lei.
> 
> ...


Ma ci mancherebbe lo so 
Siamo tutti e due molto confusi, soprattutto lei perché secondo me non è convinta e appunto si deve convincere.
Detto questo che cosa intendi con sospesi?

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe lo so
> Siamo tutti e due molto confusi, *soprattutto lei perché secondo me non è convinta e appunto si deve convincere*.
> Detto questo che cosa intendi con sospesi?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Il grassetto è un sospeso. 

Se ci sono "secondo me" a interpretazione dell'altro, fanno confusione....e ad interpretare non ci si prende praticamente mai. 

Se è possibile, e io credo sia una fortuna che lo sia che elaborare coi fantasmi è durissima, meglio sciogliere ogni dubbio. 
Fanculo l'orgoglio. La paura. L'imbarazzo. I giudizi. 

Tanto cosa si ha perdere a quel punto? 
Meglio creare le condizioni per poter viaggiare leggeri poi. Che la direzione del viaggio sia da soli o di nuovo insieme o sia quel che sia.


----------



## maxnuvole (4 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il grassetto è un sospeso.
> 
> Se ci sono "secondo me" a interpretazione dell'altro, fanno confusione....e ad interpretare non ci si prende praticamente mai.
> 
> ...


In questo momento non credo proprio ci siano sospesi.
Se così non fosse beh allora scapperei via alla velocità della luce, senza volerne più sentirne parlare

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> In questo momento non credo proprio ci siano sospesi.
> Se così non fosse beh allora scapperei via alla velocità della luce, senza volerne più sentirne parlare
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


Io (infantilmente?) reagisco così se mi sento non amata.
Dico freddamente che è finita.


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo di dover far vedere anche la mia di tiroide,allora.....


Sono a posto io : tolta del tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sono a posto io : tolta del tutto.


Prendi un farmaco sostitutivo e stai a posto :up:


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prendi un farmaco sostitutivo e stai a posto :up:


Eutirox100..........


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

maxnuvole ha detto:


> In questo momento non credo proprio ci siano sospesi.
> Se così non fosse beh allora scapperei via alla velocità della luce, senza volerne più sentirne parlare
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


tuoi intendo...se ci sono cose che interpreti anzichè dette direttamente da lei. Come quel grassetto. Roba che è un "secondo te", ma senza la compartecipazione di lei. 

Ecco...scappare via dai sospesi, fidati, non è mai un buon affare...non si può sfuggire da se stessi e dai propri pensieri...ci seguono fino in capo al mondo, e anche più in là. 

Ma se senti che vi siete detti tutto. Che tu, e soltanto tu, non hai dubbi, richieste di ulteriori chiarimenti, allora ben così.

Mi dispiace....25 anni sono tanti...dev'essere dura emotivamente da ingoiare...e anche ipotizzare un panorama non dev'essere facile. 

Una amica si è separata dopo 30 anni. Con grossissime difficoltà. 
Ma adesso sta bene ed è serena. 
Per la verità si è fatta sostenere per un po' da uno psicologo, in particolare per elaborare il senso di vuoto e fallimento che sentiva. Ma adesso piuttosto bene...e sta ricominciando a vedere un orizzonte davanti a sè.


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> tuoi intendo...se ci sono cose che interpreti anzichè dette direttamente da lei. Come quel grassetto. Roba che è un "secondo te", ma senza la compartecipazione di lei.
> 
> Ecco...scappare via dai sospesi, fidati, non è mai un buon affare...non si può sfuggire da se stessi e dai propri pensieri...ci seguono fino in capo al mondo, e anche più in là.
> 
> ...


Sto pensando, dopo 43 anni bisogna cambiare?


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sto pensando, dopo 43 anni bisogna cambiare?


sai che sto conoscendo un sacco di gente che proprio intorno a quell'età, si ritrova a cambiare...che poi non è esattamente cambiare...la mia interpretazione è che intorno a quell'età, raggiunte una serie di sicurezze interne, ci si permetta uno sguardo su se stessi un poco più profondo, in termini di desiderio, erotismo, bisogni relazionali...e qualcuno fa "scoperte"...che sono poi scoperte dell'acqua calda, che era tutto lì anche prima...solo che forse prima ci si affida più ai dettami del "grande libro della vita" per scoprire ad un certo punto che non sono esattamente quei dettami in cui ci si riconosce per davvero...o non bastano...o non lo so..ma non corrispondono. 

E ci si ritrova ad un bivio...poi ognuno trova soluzioni personali, chi la depressione, chi l'ansia, chi il tradimento, chi segmentare la vita in compartimenti stagni, chi la solitudine, chi il rifiuto del sesso...boh..non mi è molto chiaro quel che succede...

Ma intorno a me ne sto trovando un sacco che si rivoltano come calzini intorno a quell'età...

La butto lì, come cazzata...forse anche l'attesa di vita, uno stato di salute più lungo rispetto a qualche decennio fa..insomma...io credo stiano cambiando molte cose...

Non lo so...

Se penso a me...e di anni ne ho 39, ho iniziato ad affrontare me stessa intorno ai 34 anni...quando sono giù di morale penso che sono una "ritardat(ari)a"...poi se guardo bene il mio percorso di vita, mi rendo conto che ho fatto il meglio che potevo...più di così, proprio non riuscivo. Non ho tirato indietro. Semplicemente non ci riuscivo. Quelli sono stati e sono i miei tempi.


----------



## maxnuvole (5 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> tuoi intendo...se ci sono cose che interpreti anzichè dette direttamente da lei. Come quel grassetto. Roba che è un "secondo te", ma senza la compartecipazione di lei.
> 
> Ecco...scappare via dai sospesi, fidati, non è mai un buon affare...non si può sfuggire da se stessi e dai propri pensieri...ci seguono fino in capo al mondo, e anche più in là.
> 
> ...


Di sospesi c'è ne sono ancora e piano piano stanno venendo fuori come stamattina.
E come dicevi tu, poi si è più leggeri perché se pensi che il tuo matrimonio deve fallire per anche alcune banalità allora dici meglio così.
La verità è che a mia moglie non va mai bene nulla: se fai A dovevi fare B e viceversa e poi le frustazioni te le vomita addosso.
Probabilmente è l'età che porta più consapevolezza e per assurdo il fatto che non ci sia nessuno che ti sprona a prendere una decisione piuttosto che un altra non aiuta.
Io ho deciso di andare avanti x la mia strada e cioè mi cercherò una sistemazione con calma e nel frattempo cercherò di togliermi tutti i dubbi. 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sai che sto conoscendo un sacco di gente che proprio intorno a quell'età, si ritrova a cambiare...che poi non è esattamente cambiare...la mia interpretazione è che intorno a quell'età, raggiunte una serie di sicurezze interne, ci si permetta uno sguardo su se stessi un poco più profondo, in termini di desiderio, erotismo, bisogni relazionali...e qualcuno fa "scoperte"...che sono poi scoperte dell'acqua calda, che era tutto lì anche prima...solo che forse prima ci si affida più ai dettami del "grande libro della vita" per scoprire ad un certo punto che non sono esattamente quei dettami in cui ci si riconosce per davvero...o non bastano...o non lo so..ma non corrispondono.
> 
> E ci si ritrova ad un bivio...poi ognuno trova soluzioni personali, chi la depressione, chi l'ansia, chi il tradimento, chi segmentare la vita in compartimenti stagni, chi la solitudine, chi il rifiuto del sesso...boh..non mi è molto chiaro quel che succede...
> 
> ...


La mia era una provocazione. Sto bene, ho vissuto, come in tutte le coppie, fasi altalenanti ma ora ho raggiunto un punto di equilibrio dovuto forse all'età che avanza. Sono stato anch'io "cattivello" ma non ho mai messo in discussione il mio ultra decennale rapporto. Forse perché le mie sono state solo e soltanto storie di puro sesso. Vedendo in giro per il forum, mi meraviglio di tutta la devastazione che porta un tradimento, di come viene vissuto. Chiedo venia del mio modo di affrontare il problema.


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La mia era una provocazione. Sto bene, ho vissuto, come in tutte le coppie, fasi altalenanti ma ora ho raggiunto un punto di equilibrio dovuto forse all'età che avanza. Sono stato anch'io "cattivello" ma non ho mai messo in discussione il mio ultra decennale rapporto. Forse perché le mie sono state solo e soltanto storie di puro sesso. Vedendo in giro per il forum, mi meraviglio di tutta la devastazione che porta un tradimento, di come viene vissuto. Chiedo venia del mio modo di affrontare il problema.


Non avevo capito fosse una provocazione, pensavo fosse tipo "condivido questa domanda qui che mi sto facendo" che mi pare interessante. 

Mi incuriosisce una cosa, anche io tendo a dividere in modo piuttosto chiaro il sesso dal coinvolgimento più profondo. 

Non ho mai desiderato per davvero un rapporto che si protraesse nel tempo, se devo essere sincera. Voglio dire, non che non lo desiderassi ma mai abbastanza per ristabilire limiti e confini in modo da includere una relazione stabile nella mia vita. Quindi diciamo che ho avuto costellazioni di storie...per metterla romantica 
Col mio ex, è scattato non so cosa...la cosa più grossa che è scattata riguardava il "mettermi a posto", diventare "brava", per farla semplice...e quasi ci lascio la sanità mentale. Che avevo escluso gran parte di me pur di rispettare e per certi versi onorare i canoni che credevo essere anche miei. 

Adesso ho una relazione, e forse per la prima volta ho anche la serenità necessaria a comprendere il desiderio di stabilità...a modo mio però. E su questo non ho moltissimo spazio per i compromessi. Nel senso che le regole le faccio io e lui insieme. Non potrei stare con una persona che si "adegua" alle regole date, semplicemente perchè non le condivido e farei male a tutti. Me in primis. 

Tu dici che sei stato "cattivello", immagino che tu intenda che ti sei tolto curiosità anche al di fuori dal tuo rapporto, curiosità che se hai soddisfatto fuori non potevi soddisfare dentro, giusto? 
Posso chiederti come mai, pur avendo un rapporto che non contenesse tutte le tue curiosità, sei restato? 

Io credo che non potrei, restare intendo. E adesso come adesso non avrei voglia di mentire. E non per l'altro. Per me. Mentire sollecitava una parte di me che inevitabilmente poi mi portava via, quindi il rapporto perdeva di significato. E poi è faticoso...mi sto scoprendo pure pigra! 
Quando ho provato a farlo, mi sono trovata comunque sola, e allora a quel punto sto sola interamente piuttosto che sola in due con in più, per come sono costruita io, sentire il carico della responsibilità di cura dell'altro. Non so se mi spiego. 

E' una cosa che mi incuriosisce molto questa. Conosco tante persone che stanno in un rapporto "primario" ma hanno intorno costellazioni di altre relazioni, più o meno condivise e capisco razionalmente che poi ci sono condizioni di vita (figli, casa, impegni vari) che non permettono di ribaltare il banco come ho fatto io o altri...forse sono ancora idealista io in fondo, e forse da qualche parte il mulino bianco è ancora dentro di me :carneval:


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non avevo capito fosse una provocazione, pensavo fosse tipo "condivido questa domanda qui che mi sto facendo" che mi pare interessante.
> 
> Mi incuriosisce una cosa, anche io tendo a dividere in modo piuttosto chiaro il sesso dal coinvolgimento più profondo.
> 
> ...


Tu lo sai che ti amo, vero?


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Tu lo sai che ti amo, vero?


Ciao Divì!!!!!!!!

:bacio::inlove::ballo::ballo:



(ho ancora quel messaggio che volevo scriverti in memoria, sallo...ma quello che allora mi sembrava chiarissimo, si è poi ribaltato completamente almeno un migliaio di volte :condom::carneval:...ultimamente sta riprendendo posizione, quindi ti scriverò! )


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao Divì!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bacio::inlove::ballo::ballo:
> 
> ...


Tranquilla. Va tutto bene .... diciamo che mi riconosco perfettamente in quello che sempre tu hai scritto qui sotto ....



ipazia ha detto:


> sai che sto conoscendo un sacco di gente che proprio intorno a quell'età, si ritrova a cambiare...che poi non è esattamente cambiare...la mia interpretazione è che intorno a quell'età, raggiunte una serie di sicurezze interne, ci si permetta uno sguardo su se stessi un poco più profondo, in termini di desiderio, erotismo, bisogni relazionali...e qualcuno fa "scoperte"...che sono poi scoperte dell'acqua calda, che era tutto lì anche prima...solo che forse prima ci si affida più ai dettami del "grande libro della vita" per scoprire ad un certo punto che non sono esattamente quei dettami in cui ci si riconosce per davvero...o non bastano...o non lo so..ma non corrispondono.
> 
> E ci si ritrova ad un bivio...poi ognuno trova soluzioni personali, chi la depressione, chi l'ansia, chi il tradimento, chi segmentare la vita in compartimenti stagni, chi la solitudine, chi il rifiuto del sesso...boh..non mi è molto chiaro quel che succede...
> 
> Ma intorno a me ne sto trovando un sacco che si rivoltano come calzini intorno a quell'età...


Mi ci riconosco molto. A prescindere dal tradimento ....

:bacio:


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Tranquilla. Va tutto bene .... diciamo che mi riconosco perfettamente in quello che sempre tu hai scritto qui sotto ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora è un bel momento!!!!

Quando si trovano tracce di sè, è un bel momento...anche se mentre succede...:unhappy::unhappy:

Il tradimento io penso sia abbastanza relativo in fondo...anche se è un evento esplosivo.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non avevo capito fosse una provocazione, pensavo fosse tipo "condivido questa domanda qui che mi sto facendo" che mi pare interessante.
> 
> Mi incuriosisce una cosa, anche io tendo a dividere in modo piuttosto chiaro il sesso dal coinvolgimento più profondo.
> 
> ...


Iniziamo a dire che il sesso è una di quelle cose che ha una prevalenza nel mio mondo. Nel mio rapporto "primario" quando suddetto è stato un po' dimenticato. Non è una scusante ma con il tempo ha avuto il suo peso per incontri extra, che sono stati solo incontri per sesso senza coinvolgimento. In un post ho detto che per il traditore è un peccato veniale. Per la famiglia del Mulino Bianco sono d'accordo. La mia: tre figli, quattro nipoti rapporti più che bene con nuore, facciamo i nonni alla grande: Mulino Bianco?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La mia era una provocazione. Sto bene, ho vissuto, come in tutte le coppie, fasi altalenanti ma ora ho raggiunto un punto di equilibrio dovuto forse all'età che avanza. Sono stato anch'io "cattivello" ma non ho mai messo in discussione il mio ultra decennale rapporto. Forse perché le mie sono state solo e soltanto storie di puro sesso. Vedendo in giro per il forum, mi meraviglio di tutta la devastazione che porta un tradimento, di come viene vissuto. Chiedo venia del mio modo di affrontare il problema.


Ma tu hai mai chiarito con la partner che eventuali relazioni di solo sesso* non avrebbero intaccato la vostra relazione è che, magari, si doveva (entrambi!) curare la discrezione?


*esiste il solo sesso? Io non ci credo. Vuoi spiegare i tuoi perché? Potrebbe servire a tutti i traditi devastati.


----------



## trilobita (5 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Iniziamo a dire che il sesso è una di quelle cose che ha una prevalenza nel mio mondo. Nel mio rapporto "primario" quando suddetto è stato un po' dimenticato. Non è una scusante ma con il tempo ha avuto il suo peso per incontri extra, che sono stati solo incontri per sesso senza coinvolgimento. In un post ho detto che per il traditore è un peccato veniale. Per la famiglia del Mulino Bianco sono d'accordo. La mia: tre figli, quattro nipoti rapporti più che bene con nuore, facciamo i nonni alla grande: Mulino Bianco?


Mulino Imbiancato?(cit.mod.1t.dal vangelo secondo Giovanni)


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mulino Imbiancato?(cit.mod.1t.dal vangelo secondo Giovanni)


:up:

O anche botte piena e amante ubriaca :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu hai mai chiarito con la partner che eventuali relazioni di solo sesso* non avrebbero intaccato la vostra relazione è che, magari, si doveva (entrambi!) curare la discrezione?
> 
> 
> *esiste il solo sesso? Io non ci credo. Vuoi spiegare i tuoi perché? Potrebbe servire a tutti i traditi devastati.


Chiarito? No. Solo sesso senza nessun coinvolgimento si può se si è in due a volerlo, e non parlo di un solo incontro ma di vari, con lo stesso partner. Le partner extra erano o single o separate: per i traditi ( maschi) devastati, una scelta da me sempre fatta. Potevo avere un rapporto con una ns. amica comune ma ho declinato, la sua situazione ora è di separata in casa con amante.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> O anche botte piena e amante ubriaca :carneval:


Il top


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Chiarito? No. Solo sesso senza nessun coinvolgimento si può se si è in due a volerlo, e non parlo di un solo incontro ma di vari, con lo stesso partner. Le partner extra erano o single o separate: per i traditi ( maschi) devastati, una scelta da me sempre fatta. Potevo avere un rapporto con una ns. amica comune ma ho declinato, la sua situazione ora è di separata in casa con amante.


:facepalm::rotfl:

Non chiedevo se se ci fosse coinvolgimento sentimentale.
Chiedievo che SENSO avesse per te.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :facepalm::rotfl:
> 
> Non chiedevo se se ci fosse coinvolgimento sentimentale.
> Chiedievo che SENSO avesse per te.


Leggi qualche post indietro


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Leggi qualche post indietro


Ho letto. Ne riparleremo. Non ti va.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto. Ne riparleremo. Non ti va.


Ok


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Iniziamo a dire che il sesso è una di quelle cose che ha una prevalenza nel mio mondo. Nel mio rapporto "primario" quando suddetto è stato un po' dimenticato. Non è una scusante ma con il tempo ha avuto il suo peso per incontri extra, che sono stati solo incontri per sesso senza coinvolgimento. In un post ho detto che per il traditore è un peccato veniale. Per la famiglia del Mulino Bianco sono d'accordo. La mia: tre figli, quattro nipoti rapporti più che bene con nuore, facciamo i nonni alla grande: Mulino Bianco?


Anche nel mio mondo ha una prevalenza, e non da poco. Direi anzi che per me è fondamentale. Non le pratiche in sè, di cui mi interessa per il semplice divertimento e sperimentazione (tipo assaggiare cibi nuovi). 
Ma proprio come espressione di me nella comunicazione con l'altro. 

E infatti, uno degli indicatori che mi avevano portata a mettere in discussione la mia relazione decennale era proprio il sesso scialbo, piatto e non appagante. 
Magari era soddisfacente in termini fisici. 
Ma a me non basta. Mi soddisfo da sola a quel punto. 
E l'intensità me la vado a prendere in giro, che fra l'altro mi viene anche più facile vivere pienamente certe intensità con sconosciuti che con un compagno. 
Mi aveva intristita e allarmata e quando avevo provato a parlarne mi ero pure presa della troia, fra le altre cose. 
E non che la cosa mi abbia offesa eh. Solo che a me sarebbe piaciuto moltissimo condividere il mio essere troia con il mio uomo. Che spesso nella testa considero come la mia puttana. 

Se vado per il romanticismo, mi viene in mente circe che trasformava i maschi in maiali...ecco...se il desiderio di me e con me, non "trasforma" il maschio che ho vicino in maiale, a tutti i livelli, io mi sperdo e non sono più appagata. E inizio a sentire forte la mancanza di quella parte di comunicazione. La coppia si "interrompe" per me. 
E l'altro inizia a diventarmi un impegno. Una responsabilità. 
E sono devota fra l'altro al rispetto degli impegni e delle responsabilità. Ma sulla lunga, prevale il mio desiderio di me. Di vita. E non riesco a permanere in una relazione tutta aggrovigliata su responsabilità e impegno e non su comunicazione profonda, compresa quella sessuale. 

Forse credo ancora nel mulino bianco nel senso che la mia utopia (o distopia) è una relazione in cui entrambi cercano quello. Ognuno a suo modo ovviamente. Ma che lo cercano. E quindi cerco comunque chiarezza, onesta, trasparenza. Consensualità. 
E cerco che il potere sia messo apertamente in mezzo, per poterne fare le cessioni che più appagano. 

Non ce l'ho, invece, nei termini di un progetto di relazione stile matrimonio, non fa per me. non mi ci riconosco. Ha presupposti che non mi bastano. E che mi fanno sentire soffocata. A partire dai figli, che non desidero, per quanto mi diverta molto fare la zia. 
Di mio fra l'altro non ho il ruolo della moglie come mitologia. 
Per citare @_twinpeaks_, io desidero essere l'etera del mio compagno. Non la moglie. E la prostituta è un qualcosa che soddisfa unicamente me, è autoreferenziale, un gioco con me stessa. 
Finisco su una sorta di piedistallo in cui i maschi che subiscono l'influsso della prostituta perdono di stimabilità ai miei occhi, e li considero esseri inferiori. Con cui mi è impossibile relazionarmi alla pari. 

Però per me il tradimento, e ho tradito molto, non è mai stato veniale. 
L'ho sempre tenuto molto separato dalla relazione principale. E ho sempre seguito una sorta di "manuale", di regole per cui il mio tradire sarebbe rimasto separato dalla relazione. E è sempre stata presente in me la tutela dell'altro che tradivo. Salvo che da ragazzetta giovane e inesperta, i miei tradimenti sono sempre rimasti un qualcosa fra me e me. Che è un trucco in realtà. Ma tant'è, mi ha dato l'illusione di non creare troppa sofferenza. Anche se poi ho fatto lo stesso soffrire...perchè sono sempre finita a mollare tutti e stare per i fatti miei. 

Quindi faccio molta fatica a comprendere il compromesso del "cerco soddisfazione fuori" e tengo il dentro. 
Forse perchè quando mi accorgo che il dentro non mi basta più, non riesco a rimanerci a lungo. Mi sento ingabbiata e devo, devo proprio, andarmene. 

Per mulino bianco io intendo l'usare la scusa dell'amore per permanere in situazioni non appaganti. Senza dirselo. O dicendoselo in parte. 
Usare la stampella delle regole comuni anzichè la propria testa. 

Poi probabilmente un po' sto invecchiando...che mi sto rendendo conto che è più un mio problema il considerare in modo dispregiativo l'uso delle stampelle...ma in fondo se servono non c'è nulla di male a farlo.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche nel mio mondo ha una prevalenza, e non da poco. Direi anzi che per me è fondamentale. Non le pratiche in sè, di cui mi interessa per il semplice divertimento e sperimentazione (tipo assaggiare cibi nuovi).
> Ma proprio come espressione di me nella comunicazione con l'altro.
> 
> E infatti, uno degli indicatori che mi avevano portata a mettere in discussione la mia relazione decennale era proprio il sesso scialbo, piatto e non appagante.
> ...


Avessi qualche anno di meno..... ideale di donna.


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Avessi qualche anno di meno..... ideale di donna.


E' una battuta? (non le capisco tendenzialmente )

Sono stati pochissimi i maschi che hanno retto davvero l'impatto con me e io stessa ci sono rimasta sotto, a me stessa intendo, per un tot di anni...altro che ideale di donna :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' una battuta? (non le capisco tendenzialmente )
> 
> Sono stati pochissimi i maschi che hanno retto davvero l'impatto con me e io stessa ci sono rimasta sotto, a me stessa intendo, per un tot di anni...altro che ideale di donna :carneval:


"E l'intensità me la vado a prendere in giro, che fra l'altro mi viene anche più facile vivere pienamente certe intensità con sconosciuti che con un compagno."

Donna ideale per uno sconosciuto.


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> "E l'intensità me la vado a prendere in giro, che fra l'altro mi viene anche più facile vivere pienamente certe intensità con sconosciuti che con un compagno."
> 
> Donna ideale per uno sconosciuto.



Scusa, ma non ho capito se tua moglie sa che sei stato "cattivello".


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non ho capito se tua moglie sa che sei stato "cattivello".


Immagina


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Immagina


Tra immaginare e sapere c'è un abisso, a parte che io preferisco di gran lunga la verità nuda e cruda, ma capisco che per altre/i sia il contrario e la vaghezza del dubbio possano essere un conforto e una illusione.
Credi che cambierebbe tanto se l`immaginare diventasse evidenza?
Porterebbe un grave squilibrio nel vostro matrimonio?


----------



## ipazia (6 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> "E l'intensità me la vado a prendere in giro, che fra l'altro mi viene anche più facile vivere pienamente certe intensità con sconosciuti che con un compagno."
> 
> Donna ideale per uno sconosciuto.


Lo pensavano anche gli sconosciuti :rotfl:

Poi finivano per scontrarsi con loro stessi...chi mi ha odiata,  chi ha confuso la donna ideale con quella reale e chi ha pure pensato di salvarmi e ha creduto di essere innamorato o altro 

Raramente ho incontrato maschi che sapessero rimanere davvero sconosciuti.  In un modo o nell'altro,  non sono stati capaci di tollerarlo...

Pochi mi han davvero soddisfatta da quel punto di vista.  Alla fine tutti chiedevano di essere riconosciuti,  in un qualche modo 

Un sacco di profumieri ci sono in giro:carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo pensavano anche gli sconosciuti :rotfl:
> 
> Poi finivano per scontrarsi con loro stessi...chi mi ha odiata,  chi ha confuso la donna ideale con quella reale e chi ha pure pensato di salvarmi e ha creduto di essere innamorato o altro
> 
> ...


Tutti "sotto" nessuno "sopra"? Maga circe


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sai che sto conoscendo un sacco di gente che proprio intorno a quell'età, si ritrova a cambiare...che poi non è esattamente cambiare...la mia interpretazione è che intorno a quell'età, raggiunte una serie di sicurezze interne, ci si permetta uno sguardo su se stessi un poco più profondo, in termini di desiderio, erotismo, bisogni relazionali...e qualcuno fa "scoperte"...che sono poi scoperte dell'acqua calda, che era tutto lì anche prima...solo che forse prima ci si affida più ai dettami del "grande libro della vita" per scoprire ad un certo punto che non sono esattamente quei dettami in cui ci si riconosce per davvero...o non bastano...o non lo so..ma non corrispondono.
> 
> E ci si ritrova ad un bivio...poi ognuno trova soluzioni personali, chi la depressione, chi l'ansia, chi il tradimento, chi segmentare la vita in compartimenti stagni, chi la solitudine, chi il rifiuto del sesso...boh..non mi è molto chiaro quel che succede...
> 
> ...


Una volta la si classificava come crisi della mezza età.
Ci si è sempre passati tutti.
Dopodiché ci si rassegnava ad invecchiare, mantenendo comunque la stabilità acquisita in precedenza.
Oggi la parola vecchiaia fa paura perché in fin dei conti si considerano i vecchi la parte meno utile della società. 
E magari la si vede molto lontana, i capelli si tingono (solo per le donne, eh), ci si mette in tiro, e si sembra più giovani.
E si cerca di vivere come se lo si fosse ancora.
Il che rende insopportabile quel che si avverte come invecchiato e che rimane lì, davanti a noi, tutti i giorni, come uno specchio divenuto fastidioso da guardare.
Io non vedo consapevolezza, ma illusioni.


----------



## trilobita (7 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una volta la si classificava come crisi della mezza età.
> Ci si è sempre passati tutti.
> Dopodiché ci si rassegnava ad invecchiare, mantenendo comunque la stabilità acquisita in precedenza.
> Oggi la parola vecchiaia fa paura perché in fin dei conti si considerano i vecchi la parte meno utile della società.
> ...


A posteriori valuto la mia crisi di mezza età attorno ai 42.
Presi una moto da cross,furgone,palestra invernale,convinto di poter fare quello che facevo a 16 anni.
Prima gara di campionato,Asti,salita,salto,lettino dell'ambulanza....primo pensiero?
Chissà se quella canna da pesca vista in negozio è ancora in offerta.....
Per dire...
Io ho elaborato senza calarmi le mutande in giro,insomma,per chi trova una motivazione in questo..


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> A posteriori valuto la mia crisi di mezza età attorno ai 42.
> Presi una moto da cross,furgone,palestra invernale,convinto di poter fare quello che facevo a 16 anni.
> Prima gara di campionato,Asti,salita,salto,lettino dell'ambulanza....primo pensiero?
> Chissà se quella canna da pesca vista in negozio è ancora in offerta.....
> ...


Io restaurando e collezionando vecchie bici e altri oggetti d'epoca.
Un modo per rallentare il tempo.
Ma non esiste la ricetta uguale per tutti.
Soprattutto ho notato che i collezionisti sono soprattutto uomini (di mezz'età).
Le donne?


----------



## trilobita (7 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io restaurando e collezionando vecchie bici e altri oggetti d'epoca.
> Un modo per rallentare il tempo.
> Ma non esiste la ricetta uguale per tutti.
> Soprattutto ho notato che i collezionisti sono soprattutto uomini (di mezz'età).
> Le donne?


Chi colleziona vecchie bici e chi nuovi manubri....


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Chi colleziona vecchie bici e chi nuovi manubri....


Sempre di seconda mano, comunque.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2017)

Ho sempre considerato il collezionismo come una sublimazione dell'istinto sessuale.
La domanda che mi sono posto più volte è stata questa: ma se al posto di collezionare biciclette, mi fossi trovato ad avere la possibilità di una relazione con una ragazza, in questa fase delle mia vita che possiamo definire di mezza età, come mi sarei comportato?
Che risposta mi sono dato, secondo voi, e quale dareste voi, nello stesso frangente?


----------



## trilobita (7 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ho sempre considerato il collezionismo come una sublimazione dell'istinto sessuale.
> La domanda che mi sono posto più volte è stata questa: ma se al posto di collezionare biciclette, mi fossi trovato ad avere la possibilità di una relazione con una ragazza, in questa fase delle mia vita che possiamo definire di mezza età, come mi sarei comportato?
> Che risposta mi sono dato, secondo voi, e quale dareste voi, nello stesso frangente?


Ma da singol?


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma da singol?


No, come si trova.


----------



## trilobita (7 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No, come si trova.


No,intendevo te,da sposato,conosci una ragazza che è interessata?


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,intendevo te,da sposato,conosci una ragazza che è interessata?


Sì.
Ipotizzando questa situazione.


----------



## trilobita (7 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ipotizzando questa situazione.


Sai,Danny,mi riesce difficile ipotizzare il tuo comportamento,perché,giuro,non sono ancora riuscito a  capire,a tutt'oggi,la tua situazione odierna,tra te e tua moglie.


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ho sempre considerato il collezionismo come una sublimazione dell'istinto sessuale.
> La domanda che mi sono posto più volte è stata questa: ma se al posto di collezionare biciclette, mi fossi trovato ad avere la possibilità di una relazione con una ragazza, in questa fase delle mia vita che possiamo definire di mezza età, come mi sarei comportato?
> Che risposta mi sono dato, secondo voi, e quale dareste voi, nello stesso frangente?



Ti rispondo per quello che mi è successo invece di collezionare biciclette mi sono "invaghito" per una ragazza (più giovane di 10 anni), e ho combinato un vero e proprio "casino" sono uscito da casa per 5 mesi per una "pausa di riflessione" trovando ospitalità a casa di un amico che vive solo. Pensa che lui facendo i turni si alzata alle 6 di mattina, ed io lo lasciavo andare a dormire (maledicendolo) non prima delle 2,30 avevo bisogno di "parlare". Che grande amico con il "senno di poi" mi sarei mandato a fanculo da solo. Poi con suo sommo sollievo sono ritornato a casa mia.


----------



## Woland (7 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ho sempre considerato il collezionismo come una sublimazione dell'istinto sessuale.
> La domanda che mi sono posto più volte è stata questa: ma se al posto di collezionare biciclette, mi fossi trovato ad avere la possibilità di una relazione con una ragazza, in questa fase delle mia vita che possiamo definire di mezza età, come mi sarei comportato?
> Che risposta mi sono dato, secondo voi, e quale dareste voi, nello stesso frangente?



Ehm, credo di aver letto la risposta a questa domanda in un 3d e quando leggo qualcosa di bello tendo a ricordarmelo e tu scrivi cose molto belle. La risposta penso sia no, non tradiresti tua moglie; perchè sei marito e padre con tutte le responsabilità che ciò comporta. Però di fronte a un'assalto frontale potresti vacillare... 

Comunque in generale mi piace la tenerezza con cui parli di tua moglie nonostante tutto quello che ti è capitato. Sei ancora innamorato di lei vero?


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ipotizzando questa situazione.



Danny se proprio sei deciso, secondo me pensi troppo (e soprattutto pensi che ti scopra subito e se non lo fa lei confessi tu per come sei fatto) ti fai troppe "seghe mentali".
Rilassati disattiva un attimo il cervello (o per lo mena la parte coerente e logica) e vedi che succede se è proprio questo che voi.


----------



## Homer (7 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Chi colleziona vecchie bici e chi nuovi manubri....





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Ehm, credo di aver letto la risposta a questa domanda in un 3d e quando leggo qualcosa di bello tendo a ricordarmelo e tu scrivi cose molto belle. *La risposta penso sia no, non tradiresti tua moglie; perchè sei marito e padre con tutte le responsabilità che ciò comporta*. Però di fronte a un'assalto frontale potresti vacillare...
> 
> Comunque in generale mi piace la tenerezza con cui parli di tua moglie nonostante tutto che quello che ti è capitato. Sei ancora innamorato di lei vero?



Le voglio bene e penso che sotto alcuni aspetti sia il meglio che abbia trovato.
Per altri la strozzerei, ma credo che non si possa pretendere tutto quello che si desidera.
La risposta è no, certo, ma non perché io sia migliore di lei, ma proprio perché mi trovavo appagato dall'essere marito e padre.
Questo è servito a riempire i vuoti, le ansie che inevitabilmente ognuno di noi trova lungo il suo cammino quando si avvicina ai 50.
A trovare pace anche nel tempo che passa, in un modo secondo il quale vedo il nostro percorso di vita come una staffetta. Il sentirsi legati ad altri infatti è servito a trovare un senso al mio percorso, anche quando ha cominciato a entrare nella seconda metà della vita.
Ma questa è solo la parte di me che dominava, quella meno rischiosa da applicare.
Altre mi suggerivano differenti soluzioni.
Mi facevano pensare ad altre donne, ed è proprio questo quando dico che forse avrei potuto comportarmi diversamente se avessi trovato l'occasione giusta, perché questa avrebbe vinto la paura di cambiare il senso della mia esistenza, mi avrebbe reso incosciente delle conseguenze di questa scelta e pertanto predisposto a dare spazio ad altri aspetti della mia personalità che rimanevano in secondo piano, perché valutati meno importanti o tollerabili rispetto ad altri.
Perché non credo che si sia tutti solo fedeli.
C'è una parte di noi che lo è e un'altra che non vorrebbe esserlo.
Poi di solito scegliamo quello che più ci appaga, o ci fa meno paura.
Potendo, credo che ognuno di noi darebbe spazio a tutte le vite diverse che vorrebbe avere.


----------



## ipazia (7 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tutti "sotto" nessuno "sopra"? Maga circe


nah...Circe è una forma del mio essere romantica, mica roba che gioco con gli sconosciuti...serve una reciprocità, in quel gioco di magia, che è escluso dal gioco fra sconosciuti.

Credo nè sopra nè sotto...semplicemente ho sperimentato, più volte, che i maschi che vogliono essere sconosciuti, poi si piegano su se stessi e finiscono sotto a se stessi, quando trovano la sconosciuta....
che loro pensano al loro essere sconosciuti in un contesto di riconoscimento dell'altro e di se stessi...quando si trovano davanti la sconosciuta per davvero...deragliano...e non sanno più giocare...

profumieri, appunto :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (7 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una volta la si classificava come crisi della mezza età.
> Ci si è sempre passati tutti.
> Dopodiché ci si rassegnava ad invecchiare, mantenendo comunque la stabilità acquisita in precedenza.
> Oggi la parola vecchiaia fa paura perché in fin dei conti si considerano i vecchi la parte meno utile della società.
> ...


In realtà non mi riferivo alla crisi di mezza età, non nei termini in cui la descrivi tu...

Mi riferivo a persone che davvero ribaltano il banco perchè si rendono conto che quella è la loro ultima opzione per non rimanere incastrati in una vita preconfezionata. 

E si ritrovano a fare i conti con se stessi, non tanto con quelli del futuro, quanto con quelli del passato...tante persone che conoscono si rendono conto di aver per certi versi "mentito" a se stesse per una vita intera, accettando di buon grado un sistema in cui in realtà non si riconoscono. 

Alcuni rientrano, con rassegnazione o anche con sollievo...altri escono e vanno oltre....altri trovano un compromesso fra ciò che sono stati e ciò che hanno "scoperto di essere" e si barcamenano fra uno e l'altro, mantenendo le apparenze intatte ma anche soddisfando quel che hanno trovato...altri si rassegnano alla perdita. 

La crisi di mezza età è andare alla ricerca di stralci di giovinezza andata perduta con il passare del tempo...che è molto diverso dal rendersi conto che per stare nelle regole sociali a cui si era aderito ingenuamente e anche ciecamente in gioventù ci si è persi parti senza le quali si finisce in un reparto di psichiatria. O se non ci si finisce, si finisce ad essere preda di ansie e compagnia.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> In realtà non mi riferivo alla crisi di mezza età, non nei termini in cui la descrivi tu...
> 
> Mi riferivo a persone che davvero ribaltano il banco perchè si rendono conto che quella è la loro ultima opzione per non rimanere incastrati in una vita preconfezionata.
> 
> ...


Tu parli dei Checco Zalone del matrimonio.


----------



## ipazia (7 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu parli dei Checco Zalone del matrimonio.


Che si riprendono però, alcuni almeno 

Il mio ex, per esempio, era un Checco Zalone che neanche sotto tortura dura avrebbe smesso di esserlo...inutile anche spiegargli che gli serviva una che la pensasse come lui, e che non tutte erano la stessa cosa...

alcune desideravano, e non era desiderare la luna, anche un percorso autentico insieme...non solo le bollette e il pane...e la sicurezza che ora è ora e sarà per sempre...senza fare niente per renderlo possibile per davvero.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che si riprendono però, alcuni almeno
> 
> Il mio ex, per esempio, era un Checco Zalone che neanche sotto tortura dura avrebbe smesso di esserlo...inutile anche spiegargli che gli serviva una che la pensasse come lui, e che non tutte erano la stessa cosa...
> 
> alcune desideravano, e non era desiderare la luna, anche un percorso autentico insieme...non solo le bollette e il pane...e la sicurezza che ora è ora e sarà per sempre...senza fare niente per renderlo possibile per davvero.


Per me sono molti di più quelli che restano nel posto fisso lavorando il meno possibile.


----------



## ilnikko (7 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> In realtà non mi riferivo alla crisi di mezza età, non nei termini in cui la descrivi tu...
> 
> Mi riferivo a persone che davvero ribaltano il banco perchè si rendono conto che quella è la loro ultima opzione per non rimanere incastrati in una vita preconfezionata.
> 
> ...


Tiè, beccati 'sto verde va'


----------



## ipazia (7 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sono molti di più quelli che restano nel posto fisso lavorando il meno possibile.


sembra anche a me...ma a volte mi dico che sono io che ho una visione nera dell'umanità...poi penso che siamo un popolo di schiavi...tendenzialmente...e gli schiavi aspettano di essere liberati, da altri schiavi magari...ma aspettano, per la maggioranza...


----------



## ipazia (7 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Tiè, beccati 'sto verde va'


Preso!


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> In realtà non mi riferivo alla crisi di mezza età, non nei termini in cui la descrivi tu...
> 
> Mi riferivo a persone che davvero ribaltano il banco perchè si rendono conto che quella è la loro ultima opzione per non rimanere incastrati in una vita preconfezionata.
> 
> ...


Sì. Tenendo conto che certe strade le si è percorse a volte proprio perché dominati dall'ansia o dall'incapacità di vedere se stessi con consapevolezza. Una maturità tardiva, ritengo, accorgersene a 40 anni. O forse il coraggio di dominare la propria ansia e uscirne quando si avverte che comincia a fare troppi danni e l'equilibrio non si trova più così facilmente. Temo che col tempo la zona comfort tenda a restringersi.


----------



## patroclo (7 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> In realtà non mi riferivo alla crisi di mezza età, non nei termini in cui la descrivi tu...
> 
> Mi riferivo a persone che davvero ribaltano il banco perchè si rendono conto che quella è la loro ultima opzione per non rimanere incastrati in una vita preconfezionata.
> 
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu parli dei Checco Zalone del matrimonio.


.....non mi sono mai sentito sfiorato dalla crisi di mezza età...... non ho moto, ne tatuaggi, ne auto sportive....ecc.ecc.
.....mi ritrovo nella descrizione che hai fatto

In questo momento ho la sensazione che rimarrò precario a vita...... vedremo....non ho fretta


----------



## void (7 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> In realtà non mi riferivo alla crisi di mezza età, non nei termini in cui la descrivi tu...
> 
> Mi riferivo a persone che davvero ribaltano il banco perchè si rendono conto che quella è la loro ultima opzione per non rimanere incastrati in una vita preconfezionata.
> 
> ...



Mentire a se stessi per una vita intera purtroppo significa spesso aver mentito anche a qualcun altro. E alle fine i conti non si fanno da mai da soli. Anche se non c'è dolo ci si trova allora a rifugiarsi nel secondo neretto. Fino a che nel barcamenarsi fra l'uno e l'altro si perde la progettualità della propria vita.


----------



## ipazia (7 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Mentire a se stessi per una vita intera purtroppo significa spesso aver mentito anche a qualcun altro. E alle fine i conti non si fanno da mai da soli. Anche se non c'è dolo ci si trova allora a rifugiarsi nel secondo neretto. Fino a che nel barcamenarsi fra l'uno e l'altro si perde la progettualità della propria vita.


E' vero. 

Ma mentire a se stessi in quei termini, che riguardano la consapevolezza e non la menzogna studiata ( e lo dico da mentitrice che quando ha mentito consapevolmente non si è fatta sconti sull'essere mentitrice) mette in condizione di mentire all'altro con la convinzione di dire la verità. 

E l'inghippo è esattamente qui. 

Se penso alla storia che ho chiuso...mentre mentivo a me stessa non mi sono per niente resa conto di mentire anche a lui, d'altra parte io ero piuttosto convinta di non star mentendo neppure a me. Anzi, ho messo tutto il mio impegno per essere chiara e trasparente. Dubito avrei potuto fare di meglio. Non ero semplicemente capace di essere meglio di quella che ero. E non è un  giustificarmi. E' assumermi i miei limiti, le mie mancanze e le mie responsabilità...ma senza per questo, una volta preso consapevolezza, rinunciare a me. Che allora sì, sarebbe stato mentire all'altro. 

La perdita di progettualità è inevitabile...quando si perde il fulcro di se stessi...come si fa a progettarSI se non ci si ha?


----------



## Piperita (8 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' vero.
> 
> Ma mentire a se stessi in quei termini, che riguardano la consapevolezza e non la menzogna studiata ( e lo dico da mentitrice che quando ha mentito consapevolmente non si è fatta sconti sull'essere mentitrice) mette in condizione di mentire all'altro con la convinzione di dire la verità.
> 
> ...


Questo mi appartiene, ma non conosco altre vie e anche se le conoscessi non avrei la forza di percorrerle


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' vero.
> 
> Ma mentire a se stessi in quei termini, che riguardano la consapevolezza e non la menzogna studiata ( e lo dico da mentitrice che quando ha mentito consapevolmente non si è fatta sconti sull'essere mentitrice) mette in condizione di mentire all'altro con la convinzione di dire la verità.
> 
> ...


Non bisogna pensare ai problemi pratici, quelli si risolvono. Non bisogna usarli per farne una barricata per non vedere se stessi.


----------



## ipazia (14 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non bisogna pensare ai problemi pratici, quelli si risolvono. Non bisogna usarli per farne una barricata per non vedere se stessi.


Già...però mi ricordo che quando mi sono trovata col conto praticamente a zero se non lo stipendio, il mutuo, l'avvocato da pagare e la quotidianità da sostenere...mi tremavano le gambe.

E a volte lo sconforto era come un'onda. 

Adesso...mi rendo conto di aver nutrito la fierezza e il mio senso dell'onore. Ma è stato faticoso...a tutti i livelli. 

Credo che se fossi rimasta nell'isolamento in cui mi ero messa prima di tutto, forse non ne sarei uscita così bene.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già...però mi ricordo che quando mi sono trovata col conto praticamente a zero se non lo stipendio, il mutuo, l'avvocato da pagare e la quotidianità da sostenere...mi tremavano le gambe.
> 
> E a volte lo sconforto era come un'onda.
> 
> ...


Però li hai superati. C'è chi si fa fermare dalla paura di perdere vacanze a quattro stelle.


----------



## ipazia (14 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però li hai superati. C'è chi si fa fermare dalla paura di perdere vacanze a quattro stelle.


Si supera tutto, secondo me. Basta farlo un passo per volta. Io ho voluto fortemente andare. Ed ero disposta davvero a tutto. Pur di farlo. Forse la paura del perdere le vacanze a quattro stelle nasconde un non voler fino in fondo neanche andare. 

Nella mia esperienza, quando ho sentito che era il momento di andare...neanche un'offerta milionaria mi avrebbe potuta trattenere. Era ora. Sentivo proprio l'urgenza. Che il tempo era quello. Che dovevo andare. 

Io sono sempre più convinta che chi resta adducendo come "scusante" la questione dei soldi...in realtà non è semplicemente ancora pronto a tagliare e andare. Credo che i beni mobili e immobili c'entrino molto poco. E' proprio l'ignoto che si spalanca davanti che blocca. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si supera tutto, secondo me. Basta farlo un passo per volta. Io ho voluto fortemente andare. Ed ero disposta davvero a tutto. Pur di farlo. Forse la paura del perdere le vacanze a quattro stelle nasconde un non voler fino in fondo neanche andare.
> 
> Nella mia esperienza, quando ho sentito che era il momento di andare...neanche un'offerta milionaria mi avrebbe potuta trattenere. Era ora. Sentivo proprio l'urgenza. Che il tempo era quello. Che dovevo andare.
> 
> ...


Sei più ottimista di me.
Qualcuno non è pronto.
Qualcuno proprio non vuole rimetterci.:unhappy:


----------



## ipazia (14 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei più ottimista di me.
> Qualcuno non è pronto.
> Qualcuno proprio non vuole rimetterci.:unhappy:


credo di non voler ancora lasciare alcune illusioni idealiste dell'adolescenza 

Pensare di dare priorità ai beni materiali per la "libertà" di Essere, Potere, Volere...mi sembra una bestemmia. 
So che succede. 

Ma come gli adolescenti, giro lo sguardo dall'altra parte che non voglio vedere


----------

